# [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Dezember 2010)

*[Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

*AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Hinweise: Das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist interaktiv. Das heißt, mit einem Klick auf einen Punkt des Inhaltsverzeichnisses kommt ihr direkt zu dem entsprechenden Teil des Reviews. Am Ende jedes Teils findet ihr einen Link zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis. Das soll euch das Navigieren durch das Review erleichtern.
Außerdem sind alle Bilder Thumbnails durch die ihr mit einem Klick zu den großen Versionen der Bilder kommt.
An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Pokerclock für die Hilfe dabei. 

Die eingebetteten YouTube-Videos stellen nicht die Grundlage meiner Klangbeurteilung dar sondern sollen dem Leser die Titel exemplarisch vorstellen. Meine Klangbeurteilungen basieren grundsätzlich auf den originalen Alben die ich über den Denon DCD-510AE CD-Player wiedergegeben habe.1. Einführung​2. Verpackung​3. Technische Daten und Verarbeitung​4. Handling​5. Klangbeurteilung​- Musik​- Film​- Spiel​6. Fazit​*1. Einführung*

 Ich möchte euch heute einen der „großen Drei“ Kopfhörer vorstellen: den AKG K701.
  Er steht in direkter Konkurrenz zum Sennheiser HD650 und dem Beyerdynamic DT880.
  Alle drei spielen klanglich nahezu auf einer Augenhöhe, haben aber völlig unterschiedliche Klangcharakteristika:

_Sennheiser HD650 (~290€):_
  Sennheiser-typisch legt der HD650 seine Betonung auf den tieferen Bereich des Frequenzspektrums, er zeichnet sich durch einen voluminösen Tiefton und bedeckten Hochton aus. Auch der Mittelton folgt dieser Devise wodurch vor allem tiefe Männerstimmen kraftvoll und rund klingen, hier ist auch seine Stärke zu suchen.

_Beyerdynamic DT880 (~245€):_
  Der Beyerdynamic DT880 ist der Spaß-Hörer unter den großen Dreien. Er überzeugt durch eine spaßige Badewannen-Charakteristik. Doch das darf man nicht falsch verstehen, es handelt sich bei der Abstimmung nur um leichte Betonungen, mit der für Brüllwürfel-Systeme typischen Frequenzbadewanne hat das nichts zu tun.
  Der DT880 ist damit vor allem für Rock, Metal, Pop und elektronische Musik geeignet. Ihn könnte man am ehesten als den „Allrounder“ bezeichnen.

_AKG K701 (~215€):_
  Er sticht vor allem durch eine sehr detailreiche Wiedergabe und eine große Bühne hervor. Dem gegenüber steht eine relativ schwache Basswiedergabe. Damit ist der AKG der Favorit für Jazz, Klassik, Singer/Songwriter.


  Soviel zu den allgemein bekannten Klangumschreibungen der großen Drei, damit können Interessenten erst mal grob ihre Geschmacksrichtung bestimmen, ein Blick nach links und rechts schadet jedoch trotzdem nie, wie sich später noch zeigen wird.

  Bei mir gestaltete sich das obligatorische Probehören ein wenig umfangreicher.
  Den ersten Gedanken an eine Neuanschaffung in Form eines HiFi-Kopfhörers hatte ich bereits im Sommer.
  Als Budget waren 100-120€ eingeplant und so schaute ich mich auf dieser Grundlage um. Da ich keinen Kopfhörer finden konnte, der meinen Ansprüchen genügte verschob ich den Kauf dann auf einen unbestimmten späteren Termin, wenn mal ausreichend Geld übrig bleibt.
  Soweit war es nun und ich machte mich erneut auf den Weg in die Leipziger HiFi-Geschäfte, die preisliche Schmerzgrenze lag dieses Mal bei 250€.

  Im Laufe des Probehörens habe ich folgende Modelle gehört:

 -          AKG K530 (halb-offen)
  -          AKG K271 MK II (geschlossen)
  -          AKG K701 (offen)
  -          Sennheiser HD555 (offen)
  -          Sennheiser HD595 (offen)
  -          Sennheiser HD650 (offen)
  -          Beyerdynamic DT 770 (geschlossen)
  -          Beyerdynamic DT 990 (offen)
  -          Denon AH-2000 (geschlossen)
  -          Sony MDR-V700 (geschlossen)

Hier eine kurz gehaltene Einschätzung meiner ersten Eindrücke beim Probehören:

_AKG K530:_
  Analytisches Klangbild, relativ gute Auflösung, etwas schwacher Grundton, eher mäßige Räumlichkeit, für seinen Preis aber ein wirklich guter Hörer, Tragekomfort ist gut, er sitzt bequem aber straff

_AKG K271 MK II:_
  Bessere Auflösung als der K530, etwas bessere Räumlichkeit als K530, starker aber präziser Bassbereich, Tragekomfort ist sehr gut, aber das Gefühl einen Kopfhörer auf zu haben wurde ich nicht los

_AKG K701:_
  Analytisches Klangbild, sehr gute Auflösung, stimmiger Bass, sehr gute Räumlichkeit, Tragekomfort hervorragend, nach 10 Minuten merkte ich den K701 kaum noch auf dem Kopf

_Sennheiser HD555:_
  Bedeckter und schwammiger Grundton, schlechte Hochtonauflösung, wummerndes Kopfhörergehäuse, Tragekomfort mittelmäßig, er drückt nach einer Weile auf meinem Kopf

_Sennheiser HD595:_
  Die Enttäuschung schlechthin, kaum besser als der HD555, Grundton eine Winzigkeit präziser als beim kleinen Bruder, aber trotzdem sehr bedeckt, Hochton etwas detaillierter, Verarbeitung für seinen Preis katastrophal, Tragekomfort wie beim HD555

_Sennheiser HD650:_
  Deutlich besser als die kleineren Sennheiser-Modelle, Grundton immer noch betont, aber deutlich präziser, Auflösung ebenfalls deutlich besser, Tragekomfort gut, er drückt leicht, aber das vergeht nach ein paar Minuten

_Beyerdynamic DT 770 (80Ohm):_
  Insgesamt spaßige Abstimmung mit Betonung im Bass- und Hochtonbereich, Mitten wirken dadurch etwas kraftlos und dünn, auf die Dauer war mir die Abstimmung aber zu Anstrengend, Tragekomfort ziemlich gut, große bequeme Hörmuscheln, etwas schwer

_Beyerdynamic DT 990:_
  Abstimmung lehnt sich an den DT 770 an, ist aber durch die offene Bauweise deutlich neutraler und luftiger.  Tragekomfort wie beim DT 770, jedoch etwas leichter auf Dauer.

_Denon AH-2000:_
  Recht starke Betonung auf Bass und Grundton, dabei aber viel präziser als Sennheiser. Im Hochton nuanciert zurückhaltend aber für einen Geschlossenen erstaunlich detailliert und luftig.
_
  Sony MDR-V700:_
  Starke Badewannen-Abstimmung, plärrige Mitten, kräftiger Bassbereich, Tragekomfort mittelmäßig, er drückt nirgends, ist aber relativ schwer und rutscht schnell vom Kopf, von allen Kopfhörern am wenigsten HiFi-tauglich (ist ja aber auch ein DJ Kopfhörer und daher für einen ganz anderen Zweck konzipiert)

  Wie man sieht, gibt es keinen perfekten Kopfhörer, der für alle Lebenslagen geeignet ist. Jeder hat irgendwo seine Schwächen und seine Stärken, und für welchen man sich nun letztendlich entscheidet liegt einzig und allein am eigenen Hörempfinden und so entschied ich mich letztendlich für den AKG K701.
  [FONT=&quot]Mit dem augenzwinkernden Hinweis den Hörer nicht am nächsten Tag zurückzubringen verließ ich das Fachgeschäft mit meiner Neuanschaffung.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

[/FONT]*2.     Verpackung* 
  Der AKG K701 wird wie üblich in einem eingeschweißten Papp-Karton vertrieben. Allerdings hat sich AKG bei seinem Top-Modell das eine oder andere kleine Gimmick für die Verpackung einfallen lassen, aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[FONT=&quot]Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/FONT]
*3. Technische Daten und Verarbeitung*
*
*  AKG gibt die technischen Daten des K701 wie folgt an:

  -          Gewicht (ohne Kabel): 235g
  -          Bauart: dynamisch offen
  -          Empfindlichkeit (dB/mW, dB/V): 105
  -          Übertragungsbereich: 10Hz – 39,8kHz
  -          Nennbelastbarkeit: 200mW
  -          Nennimpedanz: 62 Ohm
  -          Varioklinkenstecker (3,5mm und 6,3mm)
  -          wechselbare Ohrpolster
  -          patentierte Bügelbandautomatik
  -          Lederbügelband
  -          Metall-Bügel
  -          sauerstofffreies Cu-Kabel 3m lang
  -          einseitige Kabelführung
  -          hartvergoldeter Klinkenstecker
  -          Varimotion-2-Schicht-Membran
  -          Flachdrahtspule
  -          NdFe Magnet

  [FONT=&quot]Die Verarbeitung des Kopfhörers überzeugt vom ersten Moment an. Sofort sticht das rotbraune Echtleder-Kopfband ins Auge:

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]

Die Hörergehäuse bestehen aus hochwertigem Plastik in weißer Hochglanzoptik mit polierten Aluminium-Applikationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Der Federmechanismus ist über zwei Doppel-Gummibänder realisiert die über jeweils zwei Plastik-Verbindungsstücke mit dem Lederkopfband verbunden sind. Der Mechanismus funktioniert sehr gut und passt den Kopfhörer optimal an die Kopfgröße an.

  [FONT=&quot]Die Ohrpolster sind in Velours ausgeführt, sehr bequem gepolstert und durch einen Bajonettverschluss vom Hörergehäuse abnehmbar wodurch sie bei starker Verschmutzung gut gereinigt oder gar getauscht werden können.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]

Die Bügel des Kopfhörers bestehen nicht, wie auf den ersten Blick anzunehmen nur aus Plastik, in den Bügeln befinden sich Metalldrähte, die die gesamte Konstruktion stabiler machen. Vor einem Bruch der Bügel muss man sich also kaum fürchten.

  Das Kabel ist recht flexibel und stark genug für den häuslichen Einsatz. Der Klinkenstecker in 6,3mm-Ausführung ist direkt an das Kabel gegossen und zugentlastet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Für Geräte mit einem 3,5mm Klinken-Ausgang liegt ein komplett hartvergoldeter massiver 3,5mm-Adapter bei, der guten Kontakt bietet und damit stumme oder knaxende Kanäle verhindert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Ein durchaus wichtiges Kriterium für einen Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse ist die Ersatzteilpolitik.
  In diesem Punkt muss man AKG lobend hervorheben, denn am K701 kann jedes Teil getauscht werden.
  [FONT=&quot]Die Bestellnummern sowie Wartungshinweise finden sich im Service-Manuel von AKG.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Insgesamt hinterlässt der AKG K701 einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Manche mögen sich am dominierenden Plastik stören und nach mehr Metall fordern. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das aber mehr eine Design- als Qualitätsfrage.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*4. Handling*​[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]  Kommen wir nun zum ersten Kontakt mit dem K701. Schon beim ersten Aufsetzen sitzt der Kopfhörer sehr bequem. Die Ohrmuscheln passen auch über große Ohren ohne etwas einzuklemmen oder das Ohr in sonstiger Art und Weise einzuengen. Die Polsterung des Lederbandes ist etwas hart und gibt recht häufig Anlass zur Kritik. Bei mir persönlich führt das Kopfband aber zu keinerlei Druckgefühl. Auch der Anpressdruck des Hörers ist perfekt gewählt, sodass der Kopfhörer nicht vom Kopf rutscht aber bei mir schon nach wenigen Minuten kaum noch wahr genommen wird.

  Das drei Meter lange Anschlusskabel lässt genügend Freiheit um sich auch mal im Zimmer hin und her bewegen zu können ohne den Kopfhörer absetzen zu müssen.

  Für HiFi-Geräte bietet der K701 einen 6,3mm-Klinkenanschluss. Aber auch an normalen 3,5mm-Klinkenbuchsen wie man sie an normalen Soundkarten oder Mp3-Player findet kann man den Hörer problemlos durch den mitgelieferten Adapter anschließen. 

  Der K701 ist ein offener Kopfhörer, das heißt, dass der Schall fast ungehindert nach außen gelangt, wodurch Personen, die sich im gleichen Raum befinden alles mithören können. Andersrum gelangen Umgebungsgeräusche ebenfalls so gut wie ungehindert ans Ohr.
  Für einen (mobilen) Einsatz in belebten Umgebungen ist der Kopfhörer daher nicht geeignet, hier sollte man eher auf einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer zurück greifen.

  Durch die relativ niedrige Impedanz von 62Ohm und den guten Wirkungsgrad von 105dB/V kann der K701 an vielen Geräten bertrieben werden. An einer Asus Xonar D1 erreicht er damit einen angenehmen Pegel der etwas über normaler Zimmerlautstärke liegt.
  An einem Kopfhörerverstärker erreicht der K701 durchaus hohe Pegel, Disco-Lautstärke schafft er aber nicht ohne zu verzerren. Der K701 ist hier mehr Feingeist als Brüller.
  Die Verwendung eines Kopfhörerverstärkers wird für den K701 oft empfohlen. Ich kann diese Empfehlung zumindest teilweise bestätigen. Zwar klingt der große AKG auch an unverstärkten Kopfhörerausgängen wie dem der Xonar D1 schon wirklich gut, ein verstärkter Ausgang wie der meines Denon DCD-510AE gibt dem K701 jedoch noch einmal mehr Kontrolle und Nachdruck.

  Auch nach mehreren Stunden Hörens über den AKG konnte ich kein Druckgefühl und keine Schmerzen feststellen. Es gibt aber auch anders lautende Berichte. Das muss man am besten einfach selbst ausprobieren, da es hier doch sehr auf die Kopf-Anatomie ankommt.

   [FONT=&quot]Zur Aufbewahrung des K701 legt AKG einen schicken Ständer bei. Dieser besteht aus einem silbern lackierten Rahmen und einer Schale aus Hartschaumstoff. Die Verarbeitungsqualität reicht nicht an die des Hörers selbst heran, aber in meinen Augen handelt es sich bei dem Ständer auch nur um eine nette Dreingabe:

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/FONT]

*5. Klangbeurteilung*

*a) Musik*

 Als eingefleischter Katie Melua Fan wollte ich meinen AKG K701 natürlich auch mit einer ihrer Platten einweihen und ich entschied mich für das Live-Album „Katie Melua – Live from the O² Arena“. Den Hörer schloss ich direkt an den CD-Player Denon DCD-510AE an und startete die Wiedergabe.

  Es folgte eine herbe Enttäuschung. Der erste Eindruck war, gelinde gesagt, katastrophal. Der Hörer klang völlig flach, von einer auch nur annähernden Tieftonwiedergabe war überhaupt nichts zu hören. Doch noch schlimmer kam es im Hochtonbereich. Dieser klang scharf, spitz, klirrend, unkontrolliert. Nichts von einer seidigen detailreichen Wiedergabe wie ich sie noch im HiFi-Laden erlebte.
  „Und dafür 215€ ausgegeben?“ war mein erster Gedanke. Oder war der Hörer vielleicht einfach nur kaputt?
  Doch dann erinnerte ich mich an die Verabschiedung meines HiFi-Händlers mit den Worten, ich solle den Hörer bitte nicht den nächsten Tag gleich zurück bringen.
  Und so ließ ich ihn erst mal ein paar Stunden für sich allein spielen.

  Nach etwa 3 Stunden wagte ich dann den nächsten Versuch und wurde extrem überrascht. Vor allem der Hochtonbereich hatte völlig die Aggressivität verloren und klang nun so, wie ich ihn von dem Vorführmodell kannte. Kein Zischeln, kein Klirren, eine sehr saubere Wiedergabe wusste nun zu überzeugen.
  Auch im Grundton war schon eine Veränderung zu vernehmen auch wenn der K701 im Bass noch deutlich länger zur Entfaltung brauchte.

  Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
  Der K701 braucht tatsächlich einiges an Einspielzeit. Der erste Höreindruck sollte auf keinen Fall als wirkliche Performance des Kopfhörers interpretiert werden. Er entwickelt sich noch über Stunden weiter.
  Bei mir konnte ich bis ca. 5o Stunden Spielzeit eine stetige Entwicklung beobachten. Während der Hochtonbereich schon in den ersten zwei bis drei Stunden zu seiner Topform aufläuft braucht der Tiefton deutlich länger bis er zeigt, was er kann.

  Nun zu einigen Hörbeispielen:

*[FONT=&quot]Katie Melua – Piece by Piece – Shy Boy

[/FONT]*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGvzNBkO_QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Den Einstand gibt Katie Meluas jazziges “Shy Boy”. Hier überzeugt am Anfang die füllige Wiedergabe des Basses, eine oft beim K701 bemängelte Schwäche im Tieftonbereich kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen. Der Kopfhörer arbeitet auch kleine Details wie das Anreißen der Seiten sehr genau und konturiert heraus. Verblüffend, ich nehme eine hintergründig spielende Bongo mit dem Hörer das erste Mal bewusst wahr. Katies Gesang wird butterweich dargestellt, der AKG-Hörer vermittelt sehr gut die schöne Dynamik in ihrer Performance, der ständige Wechsel zwischen leisem Dahin hauchen und kraftvollem Gesang kommt gut zur Geltung. Die Bühnendarstellung in die Breite gelingt dem Hörer sehr gut, Instrumente haben ihren festen Platz im Geschehen und sind voneinander exakt getrennt. Die Tiefendarstellung gelingt dem K701 dagegen nicht sonderlich gut, alles spielt sich auf einer Ebene ab. Dieses Phänomen ist aber eher der Konstruktion „Kopfhörer“ geschuldet. Ich konnte bis jetzt noch keinen Kopfhörer mit überzeugender Tiefenstaffelung hören.
  Bei diesem Titel beweist der K701 gleich, dass er ein idealer Spielpartner für weiblichen Gesang und ruhige Musik ist.
  [FONT=&quot]Auch das folgende „Nine Million Bicycles“ plätschert wundervoll entspannt vor sich hin, nie geht einem auch nur irgendein Ton auf die Nerven.

[/FONT]  *Norah Jones – Come Away With Me – Nightingale*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tu_EJAM8N98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Auch hier überzeugt sofort die klare Wiedergabe der Akustikgitarre. Man spürt das Instrument förmlich vor sich, hört jedes Saiten-Zupfen genau heraus. Auch Jones‘ rauchige Stimme kann der K701 feinzeichnend und intensiv abbilden.
  Beim Klavier überzeugt die natürliche Klangfarbe, im Tiefgang fehlt dem Klavier die letzte Nuance zur Perfektion. Bei diesem Titel ist vor allem die Bühnendarstellung zum Schluss des Songs hervorzuheben, der Wechsel zwischen Klavier und Leadgitarre,  zwischen Links und Rechts ist beeindruckend.

  Seine Qualität in den Bereichen Singer/Songwriter und Jazz/Blues kann man dem AKG K701 überhaupt nicht absprechen. Hier überzeugt der Hörer auf ganzer Linie und macht das Musikhören zu einem gemütlich intensiven Erlebnis. Er vermittelt ein sehr intensives Mittendrin-Gefühl.

*Meat Loaf – Bat out of Hell II – Objects in the rear view Mirror appear closer than they are*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xImIx1nwaS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Oft wird dem K701 nachgesagt, er sei für Rock-Musik nicht geeignet. Als erstes Herantasten an dieses Genre finde ich die großen Balladen des Herrn „Fleischklops“ deshalb recht gut geeignet.
  Das Zehn-Minütige Monumentalwerk beginnt mit einem fast fünf minütigen Klavier-Intro welches nur kurzzeitig von Rock-Ansätzen unterbrochen wird, bevor der Titel dann ab 5:30 Minuten aus sich heraus geht.
  Die Piano-Wiedergabe klingt stimmig. Meat Loafs Gesang fehlt es dagegen etwas an Tiefgang, sodass er sich etwas nasal anhört. Man darf sich das nicht so vorstellen, als würde er wie erkältet klingen, es geht hier um Tendenzen. Man kann die Stimmwiedergabe mit der eines guten Kompakt-Lautsprechers vergleichen.
  Im zweiten, rockigeren, Teil des Songs kann der K701 zumindest mich mit seinen Rock-Qualitäten zum Großteil überzeugen. Die Gitarren klingen füllig und authentisch, der Backgroundgesang kommt gut zur Geltung ohne sich in den Vordergrund zu schieben, das Schlagzeug wirkt spritzig und flott, einzig die Drums könnten eine Prise mehr Punch vertragen. 

*Sportfreunde Stiller – Die gute Seite – Ein Kompliment*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFvuOpRzkv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Das anfängliche Gitarrensolo wird sehr schön wiedergegeben, besonders die Abbildung der (gewollten) Verzerrungen arbeitet der K701 exakt heraus. Bruggers Gesang spielt der Hörer verfärbungsfrei. Beim „losrocken“ fehlt es dem AKG aber an Fetzigkeit, er macht einen unengagierten, fast gelangweilten Eindruck.
  Hier scheint sich die allgemeine Meinung über den K701 also zu bestätigen.

*The All-American-Rejects – When the World comes Down – Real World*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SlqGnbi1DDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Bassprobleme hat der K701 bei diesem Song nicht, wobei man aber dazu sagen muss, dass das gesamte Album recht bassstark gemastert ist. Der eher gelangweilte Eindruck vom letzten Song zeigt sich aber auch hier in Ansätzen. Zwar klingen die Gitarrenriffs hier ein Stück fetziger, aber so richtig haut einen die Performance auch nicht vom Hocker.
  Man darf mich an dieser Stelle nicht falsch verstehen. Der K701 klingt bei rockigen Nummern keinesfalls schlecht. Aber es fehlt ihm hier an mitreißendem Engagement. Zwar bildet er auch kleinste Details im HiHat-Spiel ab, versucht das gleiche aber auch bei den Gitarrenriffs, wodurch diese an fülle verlieren und etwas lustlos klingen.

*Michael Jackson – King of Pop (Deluxe UK Edition) – Black our White*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBAiZcNWecw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Hier legt er voll los. Was der K701 aus dieser Nummer für eine Dynamik, für eine Spritzigkeit, für Rhythmus herausholt ist schlichtweg Wahnsinn.
  Die Drum-Line spielt trocken, die Gitarre untermalt das Geschehen ohne sich in den Vordergrund zu drängen und Michaels Gesang klingt absolut real.
  Diesen Song kann ich schlecht bis ins kleinste analysieren, er klingt einfach fantastisch.
  Wenn man sich also mal das Potential des K701 anhören möchte ist dieser Song mein Anspieltipp!

*Paul Kalkbrenner – Berlin Calling – Azure*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTmzjdWA54g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Auch Elektro soll dem Österreicher nicht liegen. Kalkbrenners Azure macht da aber einen ganz anderen Eindruck. Die Drum-Line wird tief, drückend und trocken wiedergegeben. Die vielen Claps und HiHats stellt der Kopfhörer ordentlich heraus, das Synthie-Intermezzo wird großflächig in den Raum gestreut und lässt einen gedanklich abdriften bis der K701 einen mit den wiedereinsetzenden HiHats in die Realität zurück holt. Ein herrliches Erlebnis und hier zeigt der Hörer definitiv, dass er auch Tiefbass kann.

*The XX – XX – VCR*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gI2eO_mNM88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



  Auch hier weiß der K701 zu gefallen. Besonders die intime Atmosphäre des Titels kann der Hörer gekonnt umsetzen, von einer künstlich großen Bühne nichts zu spüren, er schafft den Raum, den der Song braucht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
  Den Duett-Gesang zeichnet der Österreicher gekonnt nuanciert und arbeitet auch hier wieder kleinste Details wie das Anzupfen der Bass-Saiten klar heraus.
[FONT=&quot]Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/FONT]

*b) Film*

 Bei Stereo-Klängen konnte der K701 nun zeigen was er drauf hat. Er ist definitiv ein Feingeist, mit großem Durcheinander und Gebrüll kann er nicht so viel anfangen. Doch wie sieht es mit Filmen aus?
  Wichtig für den Filmgenuss ist natürlich der Raumklang. Um diesen auch auf einem Stereokopfhörer wie dem AKG K701 nachempfinden zu können gibt es die Raumklangsimulation Dolby Headphone (bzw. CMSS3D bei Creative-Chips).
  Ich benutze für die Filmwiedergabe folgende Einstellungen der Asus Xonar D1:

  Audiokanal: 6 Channels
  Samplingfrequenz: 48 KHz
  Analog Aus: FP Kopfhörer
  Dolby Headphone aktiviert und auf DH-2 eingestellt
  FlexBass deaktiviert

  im Film natürlich die 5.1-Spur ausgewählt

*Der Herr der Ringe – Die Rückkehr des Königs (SEE)*
*Ankunft der Reiter von Rohan auf den Pelenor-Feldern*

  Zuerst fällt auf, dass die Sprachwiedergabe durch die Raumklangsimulation einen leichten Hall hat. Beim Losritt der Reiter kommt dann aber ein gutes Mittendrin-Gefühl auf, vor allem das Blasen der Hörner wirkt sehr authentisch. Im Schlachtgetümmel hört man die Effekte tatsächlich von allen Seiten kommen. Als später die Elefanten der Südmenschen in die Schlacht eingreifen weiß auch die Basswiedergabe durchaus zu überzeugen. Natürlich kann ein Kopfhörer nie das Bauchgefühl eines Subwoofers erzeugen, aber der Bass wird satt und kraftvoll wiedergegeben.

Zwar würde ich den K701 nicht als für die Filmwiedergabe prädestiniert einordnen, aber wenn man nur gelegentlich einen Film über Kopfhörer hören möchte kann man ihn auch dafür einsetzen.

[FONT=&quot]Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/FONT]

*c) Spiel*

*  Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare - Multiplayer*

Da es vor allem hier im PCGHX-Forum für viele interessant sein dürfte, wie gut der AKG K701 auch zum online Spielen geeignet ist, habe ich auch das mal angetestet.
Rein vom Klangcharakter her ist er für mein Empfinden bassstark genug um auch in einem Shooter wie dem von mir getesteten CoD4 eine Menge Spaß zu machen. Die Detailauflösung ist sehr gut, so dass einem kein noch so kleines Geräusch entgeht.
Nun aber zum wichtigste Kriterium für einen Spiele-Kopfhörer: der Räumlichkeit.

Ich habe dafür folgende Einstellungen im Treiber der Asus Xonar D1 vorgenommen:

- Audiokanal: 6 Channels
- Samplingfrequenz: 44,1 kHz
- Analog aus: FP Kopfhörer
- Dolby Headphone aktiviert und auf die Stufe "DH-2" eingestellt
- FlexBass natürlich deaktiviert
- in Call of Duty 4 habe ich den Sound auf 5.1 gestellt und als Samplingfrequenz ebenfalls 44 kHz eingestellt

In den Multiplayergefechten konnte ich so eine gute Räumlichkeit wahrnehmen. Schüsse und Schritte waren jederzeit sowohl in der Breite als auch in der Tiefe gut zu Orten. Auch bei ruhigeren Spielabschnitten konnte ich Schritte jederzeit exakt wahrnehmen und räumlich gut einordnen.
In Verbindung mit einem beliebigen Ansteck- oder Stand-Mikrofon ist der AKG K701 somit sicher eine sehr gute und überlegenswerte Alternative für alle, die nach einem sehr guten Headset suchen mit dem aber auch der Musikgenuss nicht zu kurz kommen soll. Wenn man aber ein Headset nur zum Spielen sucht ist der K701 sicher ein bisschen zu viel des guten, denn sein klangliches Potential kann er in Spielen nicht beweisen.
*
*[FONT=&quot]Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/FONT]
*
**6. Fazit*

 Welche Schlüsse kann man nun aus all dem ziehen? In erster Linie den, dass der AKG K701 kein Allround-Hörer ist. Einen Kopfhörer, der für alles gut geeignet ist gibt es nicht.
  Die Stärken des K701 liegen ganz klar in Slow- und Mid-Tempo Musik. Dort überzeugt er durch eine akribische Detailarbeit und unglaublichen Feingeist. Ihn einfach nur analytisch zu nennen wäre falsch, denn dort wo ein Beyerdynamic DT 990 im Hochton über kurz oder lang nervig wird bleibt der K701 entspannt und samtig weich.
  Wie sich gezeigt hat ist das weit verbreitete Urteil, dem AKG würde es im Tiefbass an Potenz fehlen nicht unbedingt immer richtig. Sicher gibt es auch beim K701 eine gewisse Serienstreuung und man kann mal an ein bassärmeres Modell geraten. Aber insgesamt hat der Hörer aus Österreich doch genügend Kraft nach unten, ist aber letztendlich nicht mit Bass-Spezialisten wie Denon oder Sennheiser zu vergleichen.

  Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Kopfhörer, der sich nicht nach Kopfhörer anfühlt und –hört. Dieses Kriterium bekommt tatsächlich erst ab einem Kaufpreis von 200€ geboten. Sowohl der K530 als auch die Sennheiser-Modelle HD555 und HD595 gaben einem immer das Gefühl, dass die Musik aus den kleinen begrenzten Hörmuscheln kommt. Bei den Sennheiser-Hörern kam noch das Basswummern des Kopfhörers dazu, welches mich an meine früheren Billig-Kopfhörer  erinnerte. In meinen Augen liefert Sennheiser da eine wirklich schlechte Performance ab. Erst der HD650 konnte mich halbwegs von sich überzeugen, war aber angesichts des hohen Preises dem K701 ebenfalls nicht ebenbürtig. Wirklich glücklich werden kann man bei Sennheiser wohl doch erst mit dem 1000€ teuren HD 800, der dann allerdings auch wieder in einer anderen Liga spielt als der K701.

  Leute, die ihren Spaß an fetziger schneller Rockmusik haben und dabei auf das herausarbeiten jedes kleinsten Details verzichten können sei der Beyerdynamic DT 990 ans Herz gelegt. Auch bei Elektro und Pop legt er die spaßigere Gesamtperformance aufs Parkett.
  Ich höre Musik aber meist zum entspannen, und dafür ist mir der Beyerdynamic zu aufgeregt.

  Wer noch mehr Punch in der Musik braucht (R’n’B und Hip-Hop fallen mir da ein) sollte sich den Denon AH-2000 mal genauer anschauen. Er klingt weniger neutral als der DT 990 und drückt im Fundament ordentlich.

  Wer einen Kopfhörer für das gemütliche Hören eher ruhigerer Musik sucht ist mit dem AKG K701 gut beraten. Sein detailreiches und freies Spielvermögen hat mich von Anfang an begeistert.  Von allen von mir gehörten Kopfhörern macht er den räumlichsten und offensten Eindruck.
Für mich ist der K701 der ideale Hörer zum Abschalten und Musik genießen.

[FONT=&quot]Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis[/FONT]​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Review ist nun Online, viel Spaß beim Lesen!
Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich natürlich wie immer offen.
Auch andere K701-Besitzer aus dem Forum sind eingeladen hier ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Hörer zu posten. Wo gibt es Unterschied, wo Gemeinsamkeiten in den Erfahrungen?


----------



## sinthor4s (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

yay das Review ist da

Die Beschreibung kann Klangs kann ich nur bestätigen.
Besonders beim einspielen, konnte ich sehr gut mitverfolgen wie der Klang sich verändert.

Besonders gut finde ich die kurze Historie der KH die du probegehört hast.


----------



## Lee (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Tolles Review für einen tollen Hörer. Deine Erfahrungen decken sich mit den meinen.
Den Titel finde ich auch sehr passend, denn die größte Stärke des K701 ist tatsächlich seine sehr feine Auflösung und Detaildarstellung.

Freut mich, dass du den passenden Kopfhörer für dich gefunden hast.


----------



## Pravasi (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Was für ein schöner Review!
Die Musicvideos sind eine geniale Idee. So kann man diesen sehr gut nachvollziehbaren Test noch besser nachvollziehen. Auch die Auswahl passt schon mal sehr gut. Ein bischen Klassik und Jazz hätten aber bestimmt auch nicht gestört...Um mal in so richtig leckeren,vollfetten Tiefbass zu verschwinden,empfehle ich Kollektiv Turmstrasse-Luchtoorn.

Der Dennon 2000 ist übrigens halboffen,auch wenn er auf den 1.Blick nicht so aussieht.
Hätte den 701 auch schon,aber ich bin doch zu faul immer zwischen 3 KH auszuwählen und umzustecken...
Mach mal weiter so.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Gutes Review, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach sinnlos ist, in diesem Forum noch Berichte zu posten...


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Gutes Review und ich war live dabei als du ihn bekommen hast


----------



## Monocus (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> _Sennheiser HD555:_
> Bedeckter und schwammiger Grundton, schlechte Hochtonauflösung, wummerndes Kopfhörergehäuse, Tragekomfort mittelmäßig, er drückt nach einer Weile auf meinem Kopf


Kann ich so eigentlich gar nicht nachvollziehen.
Zumindest bei meinem Kopf ist der Tragekomfort ausgezeichnet (auch nach Stunden) und der Hochtonbereich ist zwar etwas zurückhaltender, aber keinesfalls schlecht.
Ist eben relativ warm abgestimmt (wie eigentlich die allermeisten Sennheiser auch) und ein Feingeist ist er sicher auch nicht,
aber das ist eben eine Geschmacksfrage.
Ich bin, obwohl ich bei Lautsprechern klar Neutralität bevorzuge,
bei Kopfhörern auch einer solchen warmen Abstimmung nicht abgeneigt,
weils bei längerem Hören einfach angenehmer ist.
Bei Queens "Dragon Attack" (von der DVD-Audio "The Game") z.B gibts absolut nichts zu meckern,
da klingt der Hochtonbereich ausgezeichnet und das
sowohl bei Stereo (96/24) als auch bei 5.1 (MLP) über CMSS-Headphone.
Meine Hifi-Anlage zum Vergleich: Nubert nuBox 311 an Saba MI212,
Zuspielung über PC (Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music).

Ein wummerndes Kopfhörergehäuse kann ich übrigens auch nicht bestätigen und ich hab das Teil seit über zwei Jahren.
Ich weiß nicht ob du da ein Montagsgerät erwischt hast,
oder ob die Qualitätsspanne generell relativ groß ist,
bei mir gibts jedenfalls definitiv kein Scheppern oder Wummern.
Für den Preis den ich dafür bezahlt habe (68€) gibt es eigentlich keinen Anlass zur Klage.

Damit will ich nicht deine Aussagen als falsch darstellen,
sondern nur drauf hinweisen,
dass der Senni (aus meiner Sicht) nicht schlecht ist,
wenn man denn seine Abstimmung mag.

Sonst schönes Review


----------



## FloFlo (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hi Hallo .

Danke für die gute - REVIEW - ! 

Grüße FloFlo


----------



## TAZ (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Toll geschriebenes Review...
Deine Eindrücke zu AKG/Sennheiser/Denon kann ich auch komplett nachvollziehen, erging mir genauso beim Probehören.

Wie schätzt du die Lebensdauer des Federmechanismus mit den Gummibändern ein? Das haben meine K272 HD auch, ich trau der Sache aber noch nicht so recht.


----------



## Siffer81 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Sehr Gutes Review, gratz dazu 
Ja der AKG ist wirklich spitze, habe den fast Baugleichen K702 und würde diesen auch nicht mehr hergeben, der Klang ist Hammer.


----------



## Warlock54 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

gutes, informatives Review !  Well done !


----------



## sinthor4s (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



TAZ schrieb:


> Wie schätzt du die Lebensdauer des Federmechanismus mit den Gummibändern ein? Das haben meine K272 HD auch, ich trau der Sache aber noch nicht so recht.



Der Mechanismus hält bei mir seit gut einem Jahr. Und es sieht so aus als würde
er noch eine ganze Weile halten.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich den K701 vor einem Monat 
einschicken musste weil sich eine Lötstelle gelöst hatte.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen!



> auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach sinnlos ist, in diesem Forum noch Berichte zu posten...



Inwiefern?

@Monocus:

Ein Review kann natürlich immer nur einen sehr subjektiven Eindruck vermitteln wenn es um Klang geht. Es freut mich, dass du mit deinem HD555 so zufrieden bist, für mich war er aber überhaupt nichts, vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach mittlerweile zu anspruchsvoll was die Klangqualität angeht.



> Wie schätzt du die Lebensdauer des Federmechanismus mit den Gummibändern ein? Das haben meine K272 HD auch, ich trau der Sache aber noch nicht so recht.



Das kann ich nach einer Woche leider noch nicht beurteilen.Bei normaler Nutzung sollte der Mechanismus aber schon eine Weile halten.



> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich den K701 vor einem Monat
> einschicken musste weil sich eine Lötstelle gelöst hatte.



Um welche Lötstelle handelte es sich denn da bei dir? Wie war der Support? Lief die Reperatur problemlos?


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Können wir gerne per PN abklären.


----------



## sinthor4s (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Um welche Lötstelle handelte es sich denn da bei dir? Wie war der Support? Lief die Reperatur problemlos?



Es handelte sich um einen Kontakt in der linken Hörmuschel.

Da ich den KH bei Thomann gekauft habe, übernahmen sie auch die 
Reparatur. Somit kann ich nichts über AKG sagen... Aber immerhin
weiß ich das der Support von Thomann herausragend ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Update:

Abschnitt "Spiel" hinzugefügt.



> Ein bischen Klassik und Jazz hätten aber bestimmt auch nicht gestört.



Ich wollte vorerst nur Titel einbeziehen, die ich sehr gut auch auf anderen Wiedergabe-Geräten kenne. Eine Erweiterung der Auswahl folgt evtl. später noch.


----------



## Pravasi (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Von der Räumlichkeit her betrachtet, die ja wiederum für die Ortung massgebend ist,ist der 701 wahrscheinlich die ziemlich schlauste Wahl. Zumindest wenn man es emotionslos betrachtet. 
Ich liebe im Game aber eher ausgeprägtere(ähm,überzogende) Höhen und brutale Bässe.
Das war der Grund,warum ich zum zocken vom 880er auf den Dennon gewechselt bin.
Allerdings: selbst da ist schon wahrnehmbar,das der 880er doch noch etwas mehr Details bringt,sauberer und klarer ist. Den 701 würde ich echt gerne mal zum zocken ausprobieren. Dürfte wohl die "vernünftigste" Spielehörer-Variante sein...
Was ich aber mal fragen muss:
Du schreibst,dass du zum zocken im Prinzip 5.1 einstellst?
Nun spiele ich ja mit ner Auzentech Forte,das heisst xfi-chip.
Wenn ich da 5.1 beim Stereohörer einstelle,dann habe ich keinen permanenten Überallsound.
Konkret: Einige Geräusche sind erst dann hörbar,wenn ich mich im Spiel dementsprechend drehe. Das heisst zum einen,dass ich nicht immer 360° auf den Ohren habe(schlecht),zum anderen aber,dass ich die einzelnen Geräusche einfacher und präzieser orten kann-solang sie nicht in einem momentanen "toten Winkel" sind.
Bei der Steroeinstellung sind es ja immer 360°.
Genauso,wenn ich ein 5.1 Headset anschliesse. Also gehe ich mal davon aus,das Stereo mit Raumklangsimulation für Stereokomponenten ist.
Deswegen bin ich etwas verwundert,dass du 5.1 nutzt.
Wer von uns beiden ist denn da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wenn ich im Spiel und im Treiber auf 5.1 stelle muss ich Dolby Headphone aktivieren, damit der 5.1-Sound in den Stereo-Raumklang umgewandelt wird. Bei den X-Fis müsste CMSS3D diese Raumklangsimulation übernehmen, oder wandelt das CMSS3D lediglich Stereo-Quellen in Raumklang für 5.1-Systeme?
Mit meiner Einstellung gab es jedenfalls keine toten Winkel oder dergleichen. Ich konnte Geräusche, die von hinter mir kamen auch ziemlich gut als "von hinten" zuordnen.


----------



## TAZ (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

CMSS3D emuliert auch auf Stereo Mehrkanalton...
D.h. man müsste das Spiel auf 5.1 stellen, im Treiber aber auf Stereo und dann CMSS 3D aktivieren.


----------



## SebastiNator9 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Tolles Review!
Schön ausführlich, mit Bildern und Videos ausgestattet, und deckt sich auch noch mit den Erkenntnissen der anderen, also sachlich wohl korrekt! SUPER


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

danke für die Blumen


----------



## McMillian (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

suche jetzt einen zum spielen welchen würdest du mir empfehlen der nicht zu klein ausfällt. der 701 passt von der größe aber fast ein bisschen zu teuer nur zum zocken. hätte jemand eine idee?


----------



## iceman650 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Mach nen eigenen Thread auf, aber dann schreibst dazu, was du ausgeben willst, was damit machst und ob du ne Soundkarte (welche) hast.

Mfg, ice

BTW: Das Review ist nice. Könnte teuer für mich werden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Zum Spielen würde ich am ehesten zu einem Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer raten, die klingen von der Abstimmung her am fetzigsten, allerdings ist die Ortung da nicht ganz so gut wie mit einem K701, aber das ist mMn nur ein sehr kleiner Unterschied. Am besten bestellst du dir mal beide und schickst dann den zurück der dir weniger gefällt.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

das ist mal wirklich ein super test.. 
der mich dazuverleitet mal neues geld zu investieren


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Freut mich, dass das Review dir gefällt.
Viel Spaß mit dem Hörer, ich bin sicher, du wirst ihn haben


----------



## Obsinnu (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Echt guter Test.
Für mich total interessant da ich gerade dabei bin mir eine neue Soundausrüstung zusammenzustellen und im Moment noch die AKG 142 HD besitzte wollte ich gleich mal fragen ob sich 'nen Umstieg lohnt?


----------



## iceman650 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Also wenn man da (bei guter Quelle natürlich) keinen großen unterschied merkt, läuft irgendwas schief.
Aber ob sich der K701 für dich lohnt, kannst nur du selbst mit probehören entscheiden. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es einem die ~220€ wert ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Der Umstieg von K142 HD zu nem K701 wird schon deutlich hörbar sein, mit einer guten Soundkarte bzw. KH-Verstärker.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Der K701 wird vor allem im Bassbereich etwas zurückhaltender spielen als der K142HD bietet dafür aber viel mehr Räumlichkeit und Auflösungsvermögen.
Einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden solltest du sofort hören können, welcher KH dir aber letztendlich besser gefällt musst du selbst mal probieren, sie sind halt doch schon sehr unterschiedlich in der Abstimmung.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Also ich höre fast nur Techno, Drum and Bass etc und finde den Kopfhörer dazu super geeignet. Auch beim Spielen ist dei Ortung perfekt (BFBC2). Gegner kann ich über die halbe Map rufen hören und genau orten. 

Angeschlosssen ist der Kopfhörer an meinem Onky 608, der wiederrum per Toslink an meinem Onboardsound hängt.

Übrigens habe ich fast alle von dir getesteten Modelle selbst gehört und kann deine miesen Erfahrungen mit den Sennheiser Modellen bestätigen. Besonders der HD 595 ist dermaßen schlecht abgestimmt, dass er Details meiner gekauften Musikcds (Andy C  - Nightlive) einfach unterschlägt. Der Ton klebt bei dem KH sehr am Gerät und erzeugt kaum Bühne.

Den AKG benutze ich übrigens auch zu Hause zum Auflegen. Geht wunderbar.


----------



## Fl0o0 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Also ich finde den K 701 einfach viel zu neutral.
Da liegt mir der Beyerdynamic DT 990 schon um einiges mehr^^


----------



## Lee (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Ist ja ganz normal, dass sich Geschmäcker unterscheiden. Wobei der K701 und der DT990 wohl unterschiedlicher kaum noch sein können


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Schön das du einen Kopfhörer gefunden hast, der deinem Geschmack entspricht. Es spricht ja nicht für oder gegen einen der Kopfhörer, sie bedienen einfach unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Ich wünsche viel spaß mit dem Beyerdynamic DT990


----------



## xXenermaXx (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hey - erstmal find ich dein Review super - aber wirst du das mit dem DT880 in deinem Text noch ändern? Denn ich glaub der hat so gut wie keine Badewanne.  - hab ihn jetzt seit gestern und muss sagen er ist Hammer!  den K701 konnte ich jedoch nicht vergleichend hören. 
naja 

mfG


----------



## iceman650 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



			
				xXenermaXx schrieb:
			
		

> Denn ich glaub der hat so gut wie keine Badewanne.


Doch 
Keine Badewanne, dass keine Mitten mehr durchkommen, aber eine Badewanne.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Doch
> Keine Badewanne, dass keine Mitten mehr durchkommen, aber eine Badewanne.
> 
> Mfg, ice




Häää? ...ne sry wie bitte?


----------



## PEG96 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Er meint, dass es eine Badewanne ist, die jedoch nicht so sehr badewannig abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Sync (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

achsooo xD
alles klar. Wenn man den Satz 20x liest kapiert man ihn iwann... und dafür hab ich mein Abi gemacht


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wobei der DT880 durchaus zu gefallen weis mit seinem wärmeren Klangbild. Der K701 ist halt sehr höhenbetont, was ihn unglaublich detailreich erscheinen lässt. Offenbar hat er eine relativ hohe Serienstreuung, denn ich konnte dem Gerät überhaupt nichts abgewinnen. :/


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



> Der K701 ist halt sehr höhenbetont



So extrem Höhenbetont ist der garnicht. Ich würde eher sagen, dass man ihn als höhenbetont empfindet weil er so detailreich spielt. Aber wirklich stark im Pegel angehoben ist der Hochton nicht.

@xXenermaXx

Vom DT880 steht doch garnix im Review, ich konnte damals nur den DT770 und den DT990 testen. Wenn du die drei Leitsprüche zu den großen Dreien in der Einführung meinst...die geben nicht meine Hörerfahrung wider, sondern die allgemeine Meinung über die Hörer in den einschlägigen Foren.
Und die Beyers sind durchaus leicht badewannig. Nur eben nicht so sehr wie man das bei Sub-Sat-Anlagen kennt sondern sehr nuanciert.



> Offenbar hat er eine relativ hohe Serienstreuung, denn ich konnte dem Gerät überhaupt nichts abgewinnen. :/



Die Serienstreuung ist beim K701 tatsächlich ziemlich hoch, ich habe bisher 5 oder 6 701er auf dem Kopf gehabt und jeder klang leicht unterschiedlich. Die meisten 701er die ich gehört hatte waren auch schon eingespielt.
Es kommt beim K701 aber auch sehr drauf an was man sich mit ihm anhört.
Wie ich im Review geschrieben habe ist er mir gerade für Rockmusik auch nicht unbedingt der ideale Hörer. Da macht ein DT880 einfach mehr spaß. Bei Instrumentalmusik gibt es aber ihmo für das Geld nix tolleres als einen K701.
Aber auch bei elektronischer Musik macht der K701 eine gute Figur, da er eben doch wirklich gut drücken kann wenn es der Titel hergibt. Das zeigt sich sehr gut bei Kalkbrenners Azure.


----------



## xXenermaXx (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr auf welcher seite es war, aber messtechnisch hat man ihm einem sehr linearen frequenzgang nachgewiesen. Ist ja auch egal. Er macht jedenfalls verdammt viel Spaß.  (tschuldige, das ist ja eigtl. off-topic)


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



Sync schrieb:


> achsooo xD
> alles klar. Wenn man den Satz 20x liest kapiert man ihn iwann... und dafür hab ich mein Abi gemacht


 10te Klasse Gymnasium. Cheers 
Und PEG96 hat komplett recht, das meinte ich 

Mfg, icec


----------



## hydro (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



> Ich weiß leider nicht mehr auf welcher seite es war, aber messtechnisch  hat man ihm einem sehr linearen frequenzgang nachgewiesen.


Wenn man danach geht, ist so mancher 100€ Hörer, einem T1, HD800 oder großem Stax überlegen.


----------



## proxygyn (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Danke für Dein Review. Das hat mich auch bei meiner Entscheidung weitergebracht.


----------



## Madz (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Am weitesten bringt dich ein 1:1 Hörvergleich bei dir zu Hause, an deiner Quelle.


----------



## iGotRiCe (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Tolles Review, konnte den 701 auch Probehören und muss sagen für Jazz, Klassik ist der KHR wie gemacht. Mich würden der 601 und der neue 702 mal interessieren. Habe beide aber noch nirgends finden können.


----------



## PEG96 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Den 601 hat doch Madz, oder nicht?


----------



## HAWX (25. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Den 601 hat doch Madz, oder nicht?



Ja laut Afi schon.


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

...Laut Bildern im Sound-Bilderthread.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Jupp, den besitze ich.


----------



## _felix_ (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wie verändert sich der Klang im Tieftonbereich beim AKG K701 wenn man ihn an einen Kopfhörerverstärker anschliesst? 
Im Review steht das dem KH mehr Kontrolle und Nachdruck verliehen wird! Was bedeutet das genau?
Vielleicht hören sich die Fragen blöd an, aber ich als nicht- audiophiler kann ja auch nicht alles wissen 

Mfg


----------



## Pravasi (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Kommt auf den KHV an.
Meine beiden Hörer(DT880 und Dennon AH2000) klingen beide an der Auzentech,dem Marantz AVR und dem Dennon CDP enorm unterschiedlich....
Bühne,Auflösung,Höhen und Bassbereich verändern sich da zum Teil sehr.
Zudem hat grade der 701 eine relativ grosse Serienstreuung: Es gibt da wohl einge,die sind wesentlich basslastiger als andere.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Toller Review.

Hast du alle gehörten KH im eingespielten Zustand probe gehört?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hallo!

Davon gehe ich aus, alle Kopfhörer die ich gehört habe waren Ausstellungs- und Probe-Hörer meines HiFi-Händlers, lagen also alle angeschlossen im Vorführraum. Wie viele Stunden jeder Hörer auf dem Buckel hatte kann ich natürlich nicht nachvollziehen, aber alle hatten schon mehr oder weniger deutliche Gebrauchsspuren.

Grüße


----------



## badnaffy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

ich weis nicht ob dies hier schon erwähnt wurde, aber es gibt nicht nur grosse serienstreuungen beim 701, 
sondern auch 2 revisionen.. 
bei der alten revision ist bei dem kopfband der polsterhügel genau in der mitte.. was ich sehr unbequem finde.. 
bei der euen revision sind die polster so angeordnet das genau in der mitte eine freie stelle ist. 
vielleicht auch ein kriterium auf das man beim kauf achten sollte 
mir persönlich gefällt dieser kh nicht so gut..


----------



## Sven0815 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hab auch den K701, schöne Review die sich mit meinen Erfahrungen deckt.

Wer noch ein bischen Kleingeld über hat, dem kann ich als Soundkarte die Asus Xonar Essence STX (bzw für den alten Steckplatz die ST) empfehlen. Hab meine Xonar DX dafür rausgeworfen und bereue es bis heute nicht, die analogen 5.1 Ausgänge brauch ich nicht da der Verstärker digital angesteuert wird, dafür hat die Soundkarte einen eingebauten Verstärker für den 6,3mm Lautsprecherausgang (bei den 63 Ohm Impendanz ist der K701 ja leiser als "günstige" Kopfhörer). Mit der Verstärkung (die man per Software zuschalten kann) ist der Sound immer laut genug, ausserdem dreh ich den Spielsound immer runter da das TS sonst zu leise ist, mit der STX ist so trotzdem immer noch alles laut genug und druckvoll. 
Nebenbei erwähnt ist der Klang der Karte einfach exzellent, die DX fand ich schon sehr gut aber die STX setzt da nochmal gut einen drauf, was gerade mit Equipment wie dem K701 direkt hörbar wird.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wie verhält sich der AKG K701 gegen über den Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro ? z.b. Den Tiefgang


----------



## hydro (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



> Wie verhält sich der AKG K701 gegen über den Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro ? z.b. Den Tiefgang


Hängt von ein paar Faktoren ab:
-Serienstreuung des AKG
-Impedanz des DT990
-Stärke der Quelle

Im Optimalfall hat der K701 ausreichend Tiefbass, aber immer deutlich weniger als die 80 Version des Beyers. Die 600Ohm Version ist hingegen schon deutlich ausgewogener und da ist der Unterschied in meinen Ohren nichtmehr so gewaltig aber dennoch vorhanden. Der 990 hat also schlicht und ergreifend immer mehr Tiefbass.
Es soll wohl auch einen AKG mit sehr wenig Bass geben. Habe den aber selbst noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

edit: Ist ins falsche Thema gerutscht.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Also ich habe jetzt den HH bei mir, habe den ca. 6-7 Std "Eingespielt", vor dem "Einspielen" habe ich mir den angehört, und danach, für meine Ohren habe ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können.

Bässe sind kaum vorhanden die Höhen ein bischen zu Spitz, also dachte ich mir könnte vill. an meine Musik Liegen, habe den dann mit meinen A/V-Receiver betrieben.

Bin fast vom Stuhl gekippt so schlecht hat der sich angehört, (habe mein Receiver per Grafikkarte mit HDMI an mein Receiver angeschlossen) ich dachte das ich ein 5€ KH habe.

Habe dann mal Musik vom TV mir angehört, kam gerade mein Lieblingslied, BOOOMMMM Dann geht es los, so habe ich mir den KH vorgestellt, Die Bässe sind Präzise, Sauber, die Höhen sind nicht zu Spitz, PERFEKT

Radio genau das selbe, nur wenn ich den KH an meine Essence STX anstöpsel und FLAC Musik Datei höre sind die Bässe weg, alles so leise obwohl alles auf Laut eingestellt ist.

Wisst ihr wie ich den WOW Effekt, am PC bekomme? Am Receiver ist er Perferkt (Radio,TV)

Danke

Mfg


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hast du am PC die Verstärkung eingestellt?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Ähmm Wie und Wo  Meist jetzt die SoKa ? Weiß nicht ob die Verstärkung an ist, ich dachte immer die ist immer an, weil die SoKa ja ein KHV hat


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Die musst du einschalten. Stell mal auf Kopfhörer und neben dem Reiter, der zweite Button!


----------



## Pravasi (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Die Essence ist tatsächlich brutal bassschwach.
Du kannst da via Flexbass die Frequenz verändern.Hilft ein bischen.
Oder du stellst die LS auf gross.
Allerdings hast du dann einen recht undefinierten,manchmal sogar wabeligen Bass.
Den hat die Karte im Gegensatz zu Mitten und Höhen echt schlecht im Griff....
Als langjähriger Percussionspieler weiss ich ja,wie sich die Dinger in echt anhören tuen.
Die Essence weiss das definitiv nicht. 
Tatsächlich vorhandene tiefe Töne werden bei einer Überkreuzfrequenz von 80 grade mal zart angedeutet,ohne dabei allerdings auch nur annähernd die ihnen zugedachte,treibene Eigenschaft darzustellen. Vorher sind sie zum grössten Teil schlicht nicht vorhanden.
Soviel zum Thema "Neutralität"....
Man kann wohl auch die OPAMPS auswechseln.
Hab ich mich auch noch nicht mit auseinandergesetzt,erscheint mir aber als die wahrscheinlichst beste Lösung.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Achso ja das ist eingestellt, Normal Gain (0db for < 64Ohms)

Ist ja richtig oder ? weil der KH ja nur 62Ohm hat oder ?


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Stell mal eine Stufe höher.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Die Essence ist tatsächlich brutal bassschwach.
> Du kannst da via Flexbass die Frequenz verändern.Hilft ein bischen.
> Oder du stellst die LS auf gross.
> Allerdings hast du dann einen recht undefinierten,manchmal sogar wabeligen Bass.
> ...



Bei meinem Beyerdynamic 990 Pro 250Ohm ist ja Bass vorhanden, also die Soka kann durch aus ein Tiefton erzeugen, nur halt vermisse ich das bei AKG



Madz schrieb:


> Stell mal eine Stufe höher.


Schadet das den KH nicht ? habe mal irgendwo glaube ich darüber was gelesen, das wenn man die Verstärkung zu sehr verstärkt bzw es falsch auswählt das es den KH schädigen kann.


----------



## Pravasi (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Was hast du denn genau eingestellt?
LS auf gross oder klein?
Flexbass steht auf wieviel?
EQ ist aus?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

*Audiokanal:* 2 Channels, bzw je nachdem was ich höre.
*Samplingfrequenz* PCM 192 KHz, hat es eine Auswirkung auf dem Klang ?
*Analog aus* Kopfhörer, Beyerdynamic 990Pro High Gain (+12db for 64~300ohms), AKG K701 Normal Gain (0db for <64ohms)
*Mixer* Nichts eingestellt
*Effect* Nichts eingestellt
*Karaoke* Nichts eingestellt
*FlexBass* ON, Tief 50Hz, HP klein
*VocalFX* Nichts eingestelt

Kein Dolby an oder sonstiges


----------



## Pravasi (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

o.k.-mit 50Hz sollte man schon was hören.
Einstellungsmässig weiss ich dann auch nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hmm tja dann bleibt mir nicht anderes übrig als ihn wieder zurück zu schicken

Edit: Wie ist es mit der Einspielzteit, verändert sich noch was wenn ich ihn weiter alleine Musik hören lasse ?

Edit 2: So ich habe mal was anderes getestet, ich habe ein Audio CD in meine PS3 rein getan und dann per Kopfhörer über mein Receiver bissl Musik gehört, echt geiler Sound da kommt mein DT 990Pro nicht mit.

Aber warum habe ich so ein scheiss Sound wenn ich über meine Anlage bzw von mein PC (Grafikkarte per HDMI an dem Receiver) Musik höre?

Ich würde den KH echt gerne behalten aber nicht mit so ein Miserablen Sound, sei es am PC (von der Soka) oder mein Receiver (per HDMI an GraKa)

Wenn ich im TV Musik hören oder von der PS3 eine Audio CD hören alles Wunderbar, aber das war es auch schon wieder, und dann 190€ nur dafür zu bezahlen ? Nein danke


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

* Halleluja* Ich habe Bass  Jetzt hört er sich richtig gut an, wie Madz schon sachte ich sollte ein Stufe höher stellen High Gain (+12db for 64~300ohms)

Jetzt gefällt er mir richtig


----------



## Maurer (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Bei Amazon gibts die K701 als warehousedeal momentan mit Prädikat "Wie neu" für 185€. 
Wens interessiert, ein echtes Schnäppchen 

Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: AKG K 701 Bügel-Kopfhörer

LG und frohe Weihnachten noch

der Maurer


----------



## HAWX (26. Dezember 2011)

Maurer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon gibts die K701 als warehousedeal momentan mit Prädikat "Wie neu" für 185.
> Wens interessiert, ein echtes Schnäppchen



Naja da gibt doch wohl jeder lieber nen 10er mehr aus und hat ihn dann neu


----------



## Maurer (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hab auch grad gesehen, dass es bei redcoon auch für 185€ weggeht. Hab ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut ^^


----------



## semimasta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Danke für das tolle Review, bin seit heute auch Besitzer des K-701 und beim Einhören auf diesen Fred hier gestoßen.

Was kann ich sagen ich bin begeistert...

Habe sie an einer X-Fi Xtreme Music mit einer Pro-Ject Headbox 2 dazwischen, ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sie nicht direkt an die Soundkarte anzustecken!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Darkseth (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Warum nicht direkt an der Soundkarte?

Was für einen Unterschied würde es denn machen, wenn man den AKG 701 (mit 62 Ohm "nur") an einer Xonar DX anschließt, statt an einer Essence mit KHV, bzw an der DX + externem KHV?
Nur Lautstärke? oder auch Klangqualität?
Ist der 701 überhaupt gut hörbar an einer DX ohne KHV (also Laut genug)?


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

An einer schwachen Quelle verliert der AKG hörbar an Klangqualität.


----------



## Darkseth (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Dann gäbe es auch einen Hörbaren Unterschied zwischen DX und Essence? Hatte eig gehofft, ich müsste dann nicht auf eine Essence upgraden, was ja dann wieder 100€ extra wären >.<


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



> ich müsste dann nicht auf eine Essence upgraden


Musst du auch nicht, wenn der Klang dich zufrieden stellt, wozu upgraden?


----------



## Darkseth (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Naja, zufriedenstellen würde es sicherlich, aber wenn der Unterschied zur Essence (auch wegen dem KHV) so hörbar ist..?
Wobei, warum profitiert der AKG k 701 so sehr von einem KHV, wenn er "nur" 62 Ohm hat?


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Weil der Wirkungsgrad nicht der beste ist.



> Dann gäbe es auch einen Hörbaren Unterschied zwischen DX und Essence?


Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## semimasta (3. Februar 2012)

Bei mir war schon ein Unterschied hörbar:
X-fi: engere (kleinere Bühne), kraftloserer Sound
Headbox2: größere Bühne und sauberere Trennung der Instrumente, mehr Dynamik ( kraftvoller) und alles bei geringerem Lautstärkepegel (mann muss weniger aufdrehen um die selbe Lautstärke zu haben) - klingt halt alles irgendwie runder.

Den Unterschied hatte ich auch schon bei meinen alten Kopfhörern (Sony MDR-CD780), mit Verstärker konnte man an dem sogar Musik hören, ohne war er eigentlich nur zum spielen zu gebrauchen.


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



> aber wenn der Unterschied zur Essence (auch wegen dem KHV) so hörbar ist..?


Der Unterschied ist auch bei einen externen KHV/DAC hörbar... So What?! Wenn du ganz penibel vorgehen willst solltest du deinen Hörer an verschieden KHV bzw. DAC betreiben und den kaufen der dir am besten gefällt. Die Essence ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss...


----------



## Lee (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Außerdem klingt der K701, wenn er einem denn gefällt, auch an einer DX sehr gut.


----------



## PEG96 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

An alle die interessiert sind:
Hier ist ein Testbericht zum Konkurrenten, dem HD650, der hier in dem Bericht ebenfalls angeschnitten wird. In diesem Bericht gibt es ebenfalls einige kleine Vergleich zum K701
Hier ist der Link: Der Dauerhörer – Sennheiser HD650 | linearsound

MfG Frederic


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

vorweg, die review hab ich gelesen. die postings nicht alle,

ich besitze auch einen AKG 701, jetzt ca. 1 Jahr. wie hier auch beschrieben der erste höreindruck = katastrophe bis unhörbar. 
meine schwerpunkte liegen im hörbereich des darkambient, experimental-ambient, feldaufnahmen, industrial ( old+new school ), noise, elektronischer musik der bereiche ebm, futurepop, dark wave, neue deutsche todeskunst, minimal. und natürlich den anfängen, dem krautrock.
zusammen, grad der darkambientbereich lebt von dem tieftonbereich. dieser wurde in den ersten hörstunden nicht erfüllt. bsp. LP: Lustmord - The Monstrous Soul (2xLP in der neuauflage von 2012. )
erst wie beschrieben nach einigen stunden wurde das klangbild erfüllt und mußte nicht mehr durch meinen ecler nuo 2.0 nachgeregelt werden. besonders beeindruckt bin ich von der "auflösung" und darstellung der musik in ihren einzelnen tönen und stimmen bsp: Dead Can Dance - Into The Labyrinth ( 2xLP in der 2012er Highfidelity auflage ). hammer, ich war schon fast davon überzeugt das die gute sängerin in meinem zimmer steht und trällert. hammer volumen und räumliche ausbreitung der musik. jedes instrument und jede stimme kann man wahrnehmen und heraushören. so etwas hatte ich bis dahin noch nicht erlebt. 
ich möchte nichts anderes mehr 
mein equipment setzt sich zusammen aus einem denon 1500 ae verstärker, einem denon 710 dcd cd player, nem reloop rp 6000 mk5 s turntable mit einer ortophon nightclub s nadel , nem ecler nuo 2.0 mixer und nem sony kb920s tapedeck.

achja, schöne rezi


----------



## Hanisch1982 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Ich besitze ebenfalls den AKG K701 mittlerweile seit einigen Jahren mein kurzes Fazit:

Ich geb ihn nicht mehr her!
Ich hab ihn ausschließlich an meiner Soundkarte angeschloßen (ESI Juli@)
Man merkt deutlich, daß er an guten KHV zulegt.
Werd mir di nächste Zeit einen zusätzlichen zu meiner Soundkarte anschaffen, welchen?
Lehman Audio Rhinelander
Der K701 wurde auch schon mal damit getested, einfach mal Googlen!


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> ich besitze auch einen AKG 701, jetzt ca. 1 Jahr. wie hier auch beschrieben der erste höreindruck = katastrophe bis unhörbar.


habe mir jetzt auch einen zugelegt, kannst du dich noch erinnern, ob der hochtonbereich an spitze verloren hat?
finde den persönlich ziemlich anstrengend bei längerem hören.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



schmeck schrieb:


> habe mir jetzt auch einen zugelegt, kannst du dich noch erinnern, ob der hochtonbereich an spitze verloren hat?
> finde den persönlich ziemlich anstrengend bei längerem hören.



Bei meinem hat sich das schnell gelegt. War selbst am Anfang nicht schlimm, dedenfalls bei meinem.
Und is sehr schnell besser geworden.

Das Einzige bei was man aufpassen sollte is, man merkt nicht wie laut man höhrt!
Ich meine damit wenn man 2 Zimmer weiter noch die Musik der KH versteht, sollte man es damit nicht übertreiben!
Dies is bei mir möglich an der ESI Jul@!


----------



## Heuamöbe (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Hallo,
Ich hatte den K701 bereits vor gut anderhalb Jahren in der engeren Auswahl, als es darum ging mir einen neuen Kopfhörer zu kaufen. Abgehalten hat mich damals das Kopfband mit deneklige Buckeln, die bei mir ziemlich schnell Kopfschmerzen verursachen. Gekauft hab ich mir damals einen Dt 990, mit dem ich immer noch ziemlich zufrieden bin, gerade heftige Musik wie z.B. System of a Down ist einfach genial mit den Dingern. Was gar nicht geht ist leider Klassik und auch bei anderen ruhigeren (oder sehr komplexen) Musikstücken, vermisse ich Deteils und Auflösung. Als ich nun die Möglickeit hatte relativ erschwinglich an einen gebrauchten K701 gekommen bin hab ich nicht lange gezögert und zugeschlagen.

Um Kopfschmerzen zu vermeiden habe ich das Kopfband gemoddet und die Buckel entfernt. Um das ganze zu verschönern hab ich dann ein passendes Stück Moosgummi ausgeschnitten und mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband unter den KH geklebt. Ich denke, das ist auf den Bildern ganz gut zu erkennen. Mit der Optik bin ich ganz zufrieden und der Komfort hat um Welten zu genommen! Evtl. ersetze ich das Moosgummi noch durch ein Stück dickeren Fils, um das ganze noch gemütlicher zu machen.

Auch interessant ist es, mit verschiedenen Dämpfungsmitteln zwischen den Treibern und den Polstern zu experimentieren. Ich habe jetzt 2 Ringe aus  Putzlappen (kein Scherz) in Benutzung, dadurch wird der Hochton etwas weniger scharf und leicht mehr Bass gibt es auch, was ich sehr angenehm finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Kleines Update!

Hab jetzt meinen K701 einen KHV (Lehmannaudio Rhinelander) spendiert.

WOW! 
Eine deutliche Verbesserung! Die Kombi spielt noch dynamischer und präziser! Ohne irgendetwas zu verfällschen!
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen

ESI Juli@, Lehmannaudio Rhinelander, AKG K701, inAkustik LS 1202


----------



## Heuamöbe (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Bei mir ist ein Objective2 dazu gekommen. Interessiert sich da jemand für einen genaueren Baubericht? Ein paar Fotos hab ich gemacht. Btw. Elkos explodieren wenn man sie verpolt anschließt...


----------



## iceman650 (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

...Irgendwo habe ich davon doch schon im Hififorum gelesen...!? 
Merksatz bei nicht-bipolaren Kondensatoren: *K*urz(es Beinchen)=*K*athode => Minus
Zumindest habe ich es bisher immer so gemacht und geplatzt ist (noch) nichts


----------



## RyceMyce (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

klasse Kopfhörer! Kommt noch mehr zur Geltung mit einem passendem Kopfhörerverstärker. Hab da ein älteres Modell vom MeierAudio Corda, damit klingt er ein bisschen wärmer.
Der Grundsound ist im Vergleich zu anderen Kopfhörern mit ähnlicher Preisklasse relativ "hart", für ein paar Euro mehr gibt es mittlerweile sogar den Sennheiser HD600, den ich mehr empfehlen würde.


----------



## Heuamöbe (6. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Merksatz bei nicht-bipolaren Kondensatoren: *K*urz(es Beinchen)=*K*athode => Minus


Außerdem ist an der Seite noch eine fette weiße Markierung mit einem Minus drauf
Ich bin nur froh, dass nicht noch mehr kaputt gegangen ist, die Elkos hatte ich schnell ersetzt

Du warst/bist nicht zufälligerweise auf der Winfriedschule? Ich hatte auch die Ehre in Fulda großzuwerden


----------



## kazzig (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Frage zur Essence STX und AKG 701:

Ich betreibe sie mit der Einstellung "High Gain" und bin mit dem Lautstärkeregler so beim 4. Strich empfinde ich sie schon (fast) als zu laut. Ist das bei euch auch so? Vielleicht ist ja noch irgendeine Option dazu geschaltet, die nicht sein soll.


----------



## Heuamöbe (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wenn dir die Kopfhörer zu laut sind dann nimm doch eine niedrigere Gain-Einstellung. Das ist der Sinn der Sache


----------



## Lee (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*



kazzig schrieb:


> Frage zur Essence STX und AKG 701:
> 
> Ich betreibe sie mit der Einstellung "High Gain" und bin mit dem Lautstärkeregler so beim 4. Strich empfinde ich sie schon (fast) als zu laut. Ist das bei euch auch so? Vielleicht ist ja noch irgendeine Option dazu geschaltet, die nicht sein soll.


 Je nach Quelle kann schon ein sehr niedriger Regler sehr laut sein. Aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht. Ich zumindest bilde mir ein, dass er auf High Gain besser klingt als auf normal.


----------



## iceman650 (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Ich denke eher, dass es genau das ist, was dahinter steht - plus X db gain.
Vergleichbar ist das nur schlecht mangels Pegelabgleich. Und auch hier kann die Einbildung eine große Rolle spielen.
Es hat ja auch nichts mit KHV ein/aus zu tun. Wobei dieser sowieso schlecht abzuschalten wäre wie ich hier öfters lese. Und bevor man dazu weiteres sagen könnte bräuchte man erstmal die Definition eines "KHV". Ich denke zumindest nicht, dass eine schlechtere Baugruppe "ohne KHV" verbaut ist, die die niedrigeren Gainstufen bedient.


----------



## Lee (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wie gesagt, ich bilde es mir auf jedenfall ein, dass er auf High Gain. Was da technisch genau vor sich geht weiß ich nicht, und ob da tatsächlich ein Unterschied ist, ist mir auch ziemlich egal. Jedenfalls schadet es nicht einfach auf High zu lassen. Ich habe jedoch meist auf Normal, da ich dann mehr Abstufungen bei der Lautstärke habe.


----------



## Darkseth (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Das bildest du dir ein. Die einstellung bei der Essence (und Phoebus) ist kein Gain-switch, sondern lediglich eine Lautstärkebegrenzung.
Bei höchster stufe geht die maximale Lautstärke z.B. bis 100%, also das maximale was geht.
Auf mittlerer stufe wird die maximale Lautstärke begrenzt, sodass "100%" Lautstärke eigentlich nur 60% (nur beispiel) darstellen. Die niedrigste Einstellung wären dann 40% max.

Du kannst also die Verstärkung so einstellen, dass der Regelbereich der Lautstärke für dich gut passt


----------



## iceman650 (16. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

So auch mein Eindruck. Es ist mmn eben nicht so, dass mit Medium/Low Gain der "KHV ausgeschaltet" wird, wie oft beschrieben wird.


----------



## Lee (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Dann ists wohl nur Einbildung, aber wayne, solangs gut klingt 
Ist vielleicht dadurch erklärbar, dass ich bei High Gain generell zu höheren Pegeln tendiere.


----------



## RyceMyce (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Ich denke, dass Low und High Gain sich beim Widerstand unterscheiden oder? Ich hab bei meinem KHV auch 2 Buchsen, eine mit 0 Ohm, eine mit 120 Ohm. Die 120er muss ich lauter aufdrehen, klingt aber dafür auch bisschen wärmer und nicht so analytisch.


----------



## Darkseth (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wie gesagt, bei der Phoebus/Essence nicht. Das ist eher ne simple Lautstärkebegrenzung ^^


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern*

Wer schnell ist... Es lassen sich 40€ sparen .

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------

